# مخنصرات هنسة التعدين



## alshangiti (11 أكتوبر 2020)

سوف اقوم باضافة معلومات مختصرة يوميا عن هندسة التعدين معلومات عامة واتمنى من الجميع المشاركة وان لا تزيد المشاركة عن 200 الى 280 حرف ولكم تحياتى


----------



## alshangiti (11 أكتوبر 2020)

هندسة التعدين #1التعدين هو استخلاص المعادن القيمة, أو أي مواد جيولوجية أخرى من باطن الأرض. و بالتالي فلا جدوى من استخراج المعدن من باطن الأرض اذا كان لا قيمة له, أو كانت كميته في باطن الأرض ليست ذو قيمة اقتصادية


----------



## alshangiti (11 أكتوبر 2020)

هندسة التعدين#2 مهندس التعدين)يقوم ب بناء خلفية علمية وعملية عن تواجد المعادن وطرق الكشف عنها واستخراجها.استخدام وسائل وطرق علمية متقدمة لتحديد المكان المناسب للقيام بالتنقيب على المعادن (كالذهب والنحاس وغيرهما).
كتابة التقارير التي توضح خطوات العمل والتكاليف المتوقعة والمشكلات المنتظرة وغير ذلك ورفعه إلى مستويات إدارية أعلى.التأكد من سلامة العاملين من أخطار العمل


----------



## alshangiti (11 أكتوبر 2020)

هندسة التعدين #3طرق التعدين تعدين باطن الأرض (Underground mining): تُعدّ طريقة مكلفة جداً، ويتمّ فيها حفر الأرض عميقاً للوصول إلى المواد المراد استخراجها. التعدين السطحي Open pit mining): يتمّ في هذه الطريقة تعدين الخامات القريبة من سطح الارض وليست عميقة
هندسة التعدين#3 طرق التعدين الرّشح في الموقع In-situ mining): تعتمد هذه الطريقة من التعدين على (مثال )استخراج اليورانيوم، ومعالجته على سطح الأرض دون الحاجة إلى تحريك الصخور.
هندسة التعدين#3 طرق التعدين Placer mining): يتمّ فيها التنقيب عن معادن ثمينة، وعادةً مما تكون على مجاري الأنهار أو رمال الشواطئ، ومن أنواع المعادن التي يتمّ استخراجها الذهب، والقصدير، والبلاتين، والأحجار الكريمة؛ كالياقوت والزمرد.


----------



## alshangiti (11 أكتوبر 2020)

هندسة التعدين#4 المعادن مواد كيميائيّة تتوفر على الأرض بشكلٍ طبيعي وتوجد عادةً على شكل مواد صلبة في درجات الحرارة والضغط القياسيين، لها تركيب كيميائي محدّد وتترتب ذراتها على شكل بلورات. وتُعدّ المعادن مواداً غير عضويّة، كما تتواجد بشكل طبيعي 


هندسة التعدين#4 خصائص المعادن الصلابة ،قابليّة الانقسام،التوصيل الكهربائي،المغناطيسيّة،الوزن النوعى البريق أو ما يُعرف باللمعان. عكس الألوان وامتصاصها

هندسة التعدين#4 تصنيف المعادن_ المعادن الفلزية هي معادن تشترك في كون بنيتها البلوريّة متماثلة، بالإضافة لامتلاكها خصائص فيزيائية متشابهة مثل المرونة، والمطاوعة، واللمعان، والتوصيل الكهربائي ومثالٌ عليها الذهب، والفضة، والنحاس.

هندسة التعدين#4 تصنيف المعادن المعادن اللافلزيّة: تمتاز باختلاف صفاتها كليّاًَ عن المعادن الفلزيّة ، ومثال عليها الجرافيت، الكبريت والألماس، و. الكبريتيدات. السلفوسالت. أكاسيد وهيدروكسيدات. هاليدات. كربونات. نترات. بورات. كبريتات. فوسفات. سليكات

هندسة التعدين#4 الفلزات الثمينة او النفيسة الذهب- الفضة- البلاتين و البالاديوم

هندسة التعدين#4 الفلزات الاساسية او الثقيلة النحاس ،الرصاص، الزنك ، القصدير - فلزات صناعة الصلب ، الحديد ، النيكل ،الكروم ،المنجنيز،الفلزات الخفيفة - الالمنيوم والمغنسيوم - فلزات الصناعات الالكترونية الكادميوم ، البزموث، الجرمانيوم- الفلزات المشعة،اليورانيوم و الراديوم


----------



## alshangiti (12 أكتوبر 2020)

هندسة التعدين#5المواردالمعدنيةهي تركيز أو تواجد مواد ذات أهمية اقتصادية من حيث النوعية والجودة وبكميات يمكن استخراجها بطريقة اقتصادية

هندسة التعدين#5‌الموارد المعدنية المستنتجة وهي ذلك الجزء من المعدن التي تم بناء عليه تقدير الكمية على أساس المعلومات الجيولوجية المحدودة واخذ العينات وهي اقل موثوقية من الموارد الاخرى (يتبع )

هندسة التعدين#5‌الموارد المعدنية المحددة هو ذلك الجزء من الموارد المعدنية التي يعطى تقدير الكمية والنوعية والشكل والخصائص الفيزيائية ما يكفي من الثقة لدعم خطط التعدين وتقييم الجدوى الاقتصادية للموارد المعدنية المحدد لها مستوى موثوقية اقل من الموارد المعدنية المقاسة (يتبع)

هندسة التعدين#5‌الموارد المقاسة هي ذلك الجزء من الموارد المعدنية التي تقدر الكمية والدرجة والشكل والخصائص الفيزيائية بثقة كافية للسماح بتطبيق الخطط التفصيلية للمناجم والتقييم النهائي للجدوى الاقتصادية والموارد المقاسة لها مستوى اعلى من الموارد المعدنية المحددة أو المستنتحة


----------



## alshangiti (12 أكتوبر 2020)

هندسة التعدين#5احتياطى الخام هو الجزء القابل لاستثماره اقتصاديا من الموارد المعدنية المقاسة او المحددة ويجب الإفصاح عن الافتراضات والنتائج الأساسية للدراسات السابقة للجدوى ودراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية وقت الإبلاغ أو صدور التقرير والإبلاغ عن أي تغيير جوهري أو جديد

هندسة التعدين#5احتياطيات محتملةوهو الجزء القابل للتعديل اقتصاديا من الموارد المعدنية المحددة وفى بعض الحالات المقاسة والثقة في عوامل التعديل المطبقة على احتياطي الخام المحتمل هي اقل من الخام المثبت ولكن معلوماته كافية لتكون أساس لاتخاذ قرار بشأن تطوير الخام المعدني


هندسة التعدين#5احتياطيات مثبتةهو الجزء من الخام القابل للتعدين اقتصاديا من الموارد المعدنية المقاسة ذا درجة عالية من الثقة في عوامل التعديل وهو يمثل اعلى فئة ثقة من تقدير الاحتياطيات

هندسة التعدين#6 معيار الابلاغ الدولى -تتطلب السلطات التنظيمية واسواق الاوراق المالية فى معظم دول العالم امتثال شركات التعدين للمعايير المعترف عليها دوليا لابلاغ المساهمين عن الموارد المعدنية واحتياطيات الخام لحماية اموال مساهمى الشركات
هندسة التعدين #6 معيار جوركJorc هو معيار مهنى معترف به عالميا لممارسات الابلاغ عن الموارد المعدنية والاحتياطيات والتى تنص على الحد الادنى من المعايير http://jorc.org

هندسة التعدين #6 JORCهو اختصار للجنة المشتركة لا حتياطيات الخام فى استراليا وهو عبارة عن مجموعة من المعايير والمبادىء على النحو الوارد فى النظام الصادر عن اللجنة والخاص باعداد تقارير نتائج عمليات التنقيب والموارد المعدنية واحتياطيات الخام فى نسخته لعام ٢٠١٢


----------



## alshangiti (14 أكتوبر 2020)

هندسة التعدين#7 Cut-Off grade is the minimum grade required in order for a mineral or metal to be economically mined (or processed). Material found to be above this grade is considered to be ore, while material below this grade is considered to be waste

هندسة التعدين #7 The grade of ore refers to the concentration of the desired material it contains. The value of the metals or minerals an ore contains must be weighed against the cost of extraction to determine whether it is of sufficiently high grade to be worth mining.

Open-pit mines tend to have a lower grade, but they can be considered very valuable because of the lower average operstion cost necessary to obtain them. The council recommends using cost per ounce, not gold ore grading, to evaluate a gold mine.
هندسة التعدين #7 The World Gold Council defines a high-quality underground mine as having a gold ore density between 8 and 10 g/t, while a low-quality underground mine has a gold ore density of 1 to 4 g/t.


----------



## alshangiti (14 أكتوبر 2020)

هندسة التعدين#7 Mill-head grade : metal content of mined ore going into a mill for processing. Recovered grade : actual metal content of ore determined after processing. Reserve grade : estimated metal content of an orebody, based on reserve calculations

هندسة التعدين#7The recovery is the amount of a valuable substance that has been recovered into the concentrate from its initial amount in the feed material. M processing is an input and output . Usually, the feed is the run of mine, and the outputs are concentrates and tailings

هندسة التعدين#7 ROM pad means the surface area upon which haulage trucks shall drive to deposit Ore onto the ROM Stockpiles.


----------



## alshangiti (7 يوليو 2021)

هندسة التعدين#27 Diamond drilling is more efficient for precise sampling and analysis, whereas RC drilling is adept at extracting bulk samples. When it comes to speed, RC drilling is the faster method. ... However, for the most accurate results, look to diamond drilling.


----------



## alshangiti (7 يوليو 2021)

هندسة التعدين#26 The Occupational Safety and Health Administration and the Mine Safety and Health Administration (known as OSHA and MSHA, respectively) are two federal agencies with similar missions of regulating and enforcing workplace safety in the United States


----------



## alshangiti (7 يوليو 2021)

هندسة التعدين#24 lost time injury (LTI) is an injury sustained by an employee that will to a loss of productive work time. An injury is considered an LTI only when the injured worker is unable to perform regular job duties, takes time off for recovery


----------



## alshangiti (7 يوليو 2021)

هندسة التعدين #٢٣ ASGM (Artisanal and Small Scale Gold Mining): Gold mining done by individual miners, communities, or small enterprises with limited capital investment and production. ASGM uses largely manual and semi- mechanised techniques


----------

